# BMW 435i Laguna Seca Blue Detailed



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Detail and wax top up using the following:

Valet Pro Ph Neutral Snow Foam
Poorboys Super Slick & Suds
Wet Glaze 2.0
Dodo Blue Velvet Pro
Swissvax Shield
Chemical Guys Tire & Trim Gel


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow!
Is Laguna Seca an individual colour? The performance alloys really suit it.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

AdamC said:


> Wow!
> Is Laguna Seca an individual colour? The performance alloys really suit it.


Cheers.

I don't think it's even on the individual colours list, think it was a special order. got it 6 months old. Wheels were on it as well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car & spec mate. Your finish looks superb


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning car, I can quite possibly see myself moving away from Mercedes into a 435 in the future! It certainly suits that colour!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving that colour


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is it not yas marina blue? Either way lovely.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Mate - your car is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Best looking BMW I have seen in a long time! Stunning!!


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunning one of the nicest BMW's i've seen in a long time


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments.

Yep its definitely LSB. YSB is a lot lighter more of a baby blue.

This photo might show the difference more as it's not in the sun.



It's a funny colour for a solid paint more green in dull conditions then very blue in the sun


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

No words other than WOW needed


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is stunning


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Love LSB. Was asking dealer about it last week on M4 convertible. You can ask BMW for any BMW colour & they give you price. It is expensive but worth it imo. We have a 640d in estriol blue special order. Never seen a other coupe in it.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow love the colour


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely, Mrs MOB has the same but in Tanzanite blue

Can I ask what you use to clean and also protect those wheels as I find them a pain to get looking nice


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Gorgeous! Great colour and looks amazing with the M Performance kit.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely looking car! I've never been sure on them wheels though...


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

kermnitz said:


> We have a 640d in estriol blue special order. Never seen a other coupe in it.


Are you sure about that I've seen loads of coupes in estriol blue or common blue as it'd better known 

Nice colour though


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

JonD said:


> Are you sure about that I've seen loads of coupes in estriol blue or common blue as it'd better known
> 
> Nice colour though[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

kermnitz said:


> JonD said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure about that I've seen loads of coupes in estriol blue or common blue as it'd better known
> ...


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Lovely colour and those tyres look like elastic bands!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job
Great car
Great colour
What can I say.... great !!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, loving that! Not seen LSB since the E46 M3, it really suits the 4-Series!

Stunning car, brilliant colour. I love these Individual colours that used to be BMW standard paints and are now making a nice comeback. I saw an Imola Red M4 advertised for sale on Autotrader the other day, looked incredible!

EDIT: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rch-target=usedcars&postcode=l394py&logcode=p


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks stunning, M performance front splitter would finish it very nicely!


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

What like this


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

that's the one, looks great


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Stunning, not fancy the M4 at that level of spec?


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Wow, loving that! Not seen LSB since the E46 M3, it really suits the 4-Series!
> 
> Stunning car, brilliant colour. I love these Individual colours that used to be BMW standard paints and are now making a nice comeback. I saw an Imola Red M4 advertised for sale on Autotrader the other day, looked incredible!
> 
> EDIT: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rch-target=usedcars&postcode=l394py&logcode=p


Cheers! That M4 is awesome! Would love that, loving the colour as well.


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

weemaco said:


> Stunning, not fancy the M4 at that level of spec?


Of course, problem is insurance, running costs, MPG.

This one is just manageable.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Laguna Seca is one of my top flavours

That and Renault's Liquid Yellow :thumb:

Awesome work!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome looking motor mate, the wheels look amazing! really smart.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Those wheels are nuts


----------

